# 2020.11.25 & 26 • Trovoada no Cabo Espichel



## windchill (26 Nov 2020 às 21:40)

Deixo-vos aqui três simpáticos registos fotográficos da trovoada que apanhei no Cabo Espichel, na companhia da minha mana @rafathunderstorm


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kaJtrk]
	

2020.11.25 - 194050 (NIKON D7200) [Cabo Espichel] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kaJtqd]
	

2020.11.25 - 235214 (NIKON D7200) [Cabo Espichel] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kaECfx]
	

2020.11.26 - 000200 (NIKON D7200) [Cabo Espichel] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 19:33)

Excelente !

Para identificar, deixo aqui a localização da célula da meia-noite, relativa às duas últimas fotos, pelas imagens do radar de Coruche nos momentos mais próximos daqueles instantes:


----------



## windchill (1 Dez 2020 às 13:45)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente !
> 
> Para identificar, deixo aqui a localização da célula da meia-noite, relativa às duas últimas fotos, pelas imagens do radar de Coruche nos momentos mais próximos daqueles instantes:


Precisamente!!


----------

